# Need help with lighting upgrade on 30g tall



## SJInverts (May 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I have a Aqueon 30g tall tank (24 x 12 x 24) with a Aqueon flourescent deluxe full hood. The bulb is a 18 inch 15 watt T8.

I would like to upgrade the light to medium/low light (basically I want enough light to reach the bottom so that low medium/low light plants can thrive). I don't want so much light that I have to use c02 and dose ferts all the time.

I will be replacing the full hood with a Aqueon glass top (versa-top). I would like a light that either rests on top of the glass top or that uses legs. I don't want to keep an open top for fear of fish jumping out.

What would be a good quality, fairly inexpensive lighting system that would keep the tank in the medium lighting range?

Based on the watts per gallon rule (wpg) I currently have a 15 watt t8 bulb divided by 30g tall tank = 0.50wpg. Which means a I have very low light.

<1 WPG - very low 
1 - 1.5 WPG - low to medium low 
1.5 - 2.0 WPG - medium 
2.0 - 2.5 WPG - medium high ( Co2 injection might be required ) 
2.5 - 4 WPG - High ( must have co2) 
> 4 WPG - Very High (must have co2)

Any recommendations?

I was thinking of the following strip light. 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produc...8&pcatid=13628

This light would give me 1.83 wpg.

I want good lighting lighting that will grow medium light loving lights, will not force me to use co2 and is not super expensive. If it looks cool that is an added bonus.

Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## SJInverts (May 26, 2009)

Would (2x65watt) be enough for a 24 inch tall tank for medium/low light plants?

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...teraqualightdeluxedoublelinearstrip242x65watt


----------



## SJInverts (May 26, 2009)

With (2x65watt) light fixture I would have 130 watts of total light which would be 4.33 wpg. However, with a tank that is 24 inches tall does the wpg rule apply? 

Would this amount of light make my aquarium a high light aquarium that requires co2?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 29, 2008)

SJInverts said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a Aqueon 30g tall tank (24 x 12 x 24) with a Aqueon flourescent deluxe full hood. The bulb is a 18 inch 15 watt T8.
> 
> ...


your best bet is probably going to be a 2x24w t5ho fixture.(wpg rule doesn't apply here)

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/pro...=1410&osCsid=d923e5e30aa7bd2ccc556fff224f9864

or you could try something like this one. (i'd use a 55w bulb)

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/pro...=1197&osCsid=d923e5e30aa7bd2ccc556fff224f9864

any more than light than these will probably result in needing co2.


----------

